# Paperanian?



## Kithy

Soo Nanaki got groomed the other day by a professional because tomorrow is his poochie birthday(he's gonna be two!!) so he has earned being all spiffy.

Anyway, I was chatting with her after I picked him up and I was telling her that his blood test came back three generation Pomeranian but he just doesn't seem to be getting that "Pom fur". She kinda looked at him and said "Well, he looks like he has some Papillon in him". I sort of saw it (I had been looking at Paps eariler so I had been thinking something similar).

So today I googled Pomeranian Papillon mix and well.. this is what came up.









I just went O__O Because well..


















So... Paperanian? Definitely looks more like that than full Pom. Of course, it doesn't matter either way, I love him <3 It's just fun to speculate what he is!

Just always thought he was a Pom, ya know? I mean, he looked like a Pom when he was a baby (we got him when he was 9 weeks old). Just a little furball.









This was just after we got him (Mother's Day gift). More Pom there than Pap. 

Have any of you expected to get one breed and then get absolutely shocked later on when they're full grown?


----------



## Perry the platypus

I love mix breeds. They live longer for some reason. I haven't had a dog but My cousin has one which I guess is a yellow lab / poodle mix? It's head is puffy and it looks sort of like a lab. :dunno: And happy b-day to Nanaki.


----------



## Kithy

Perry the platypus said:


> I love mix breeds. They live longer for some reason. I haven't had a dog but My cousin has one which I guess is a yellow lab / poodle mix? It's head is puffy and it looks sort of like a lab. :dunno: And happy b-day to Nanaki.


I do, too :3 I've only had one pure breed dog in my life (basset) but growing up I had ton of springer and lab mixes. The best dog we ever had was Springer and Chocolate lab <3 

And thank you :3 We're also going to celebrate the day we brought him home. He's a pain in the butt (my fault, lacking on the training!!) but gosh, he's a sweetiepie.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok. This is really making me want a dog!!!


----------



## Kithy

MattsBettas said:


> Ok. This is really making me want a dog!!!


Dogs are awesome :3

This brat here licks my husband's face everynight for like ten minutes when we lay down for bed.


----------



## MattsBettas

Awwww... I wish I could get one (family is allergic). They are great companions.


----------



## Kithy

MattsBettas said:


> Awwww... I wish I could get one (family is allergic). They are great companions.


Yeah that makes it rough :X Husband is allergic too but it doesn't seem too bad. Kind of depends on what the allergies are to specifically like dander or something. I think oO


----------



## Skyewillow

he's gosh darn cute, but he reminds me of my grandma's Chihuahua Pomeranian mix. She looked like your fella only with the markings of a brown doberman. lol


----------



## RandomCookie

He is the cutest!!! Happy birthday to him! ;-)


----------



## Kithy

Tankuu everyone and omg RandomCookie :O Fluttershy is best pony~


----------



## RandomCookie

Haha, agreed. ;-)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Wish I could see his fur longer, lol. Papillons have very silky fur, which would come out in their offspring, along with their long ear fur length. It isn't a trait that gets skipped in generations much. Pomeranians have a more coarse hair, and they don't have that same long ear fur length. This is the reason I wish I could see his fur longer.

What really makes it seem more pap to me is his facial shape and nasal length. Poms tend to have a more scrunched face than paps. 

Again, do you have a pic of his fur longer? Lol

I really hope I don't offend you in this. I own a pap, and I have to do research on dogs that my dog gets confused with so often. Oliver, my papillon, gets called a Chihuahua, pomeranian, and a chinese chin on a daily basis.


----------



## Kithy

Not offended at all :3 People accused him of being a chihuahua while he was doing the "puppy uglies" in puppy school, that got annoying. 

This is about as long as his fur is now :X We don't ever get him really trimmed or anything. I'm definitely all for knowing what this little guy is although dishing out the money on that blood test makes me wonder even more.

I see both breeds in him sometimes so it's really hard to guess. It's not like we paid for a purebred or anything (craigslist dog for 150 so you get what you pay for when your husband buys you a gift) so it's all just for fun since he seems pretty healthy.

His fur is definitely coarse except for around his ears, it's really soft. Even his chest fur isn't exceptionally soft or anything. 

(excuse the weird eye editing thing <_<)
His snoot(as hubby calls it) is rather long for a pom which we noticed when he started growing into it.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I wish I had a dog but my mom says it's too much work.


----------



## registereduser

Perry the platypus said:


> I wish I had a dog but my mom says it's too much work.


Your Mom is a party pooper :-( Just keep stressing to her how well you care for Perry and maybe she will get the hint that You can handle caring for a dog!


----------



## registereduser

MattsBettas said:


> Awwww... I wish I could get one (family is allergic). They are great companions.


Even to Poodles? :-(


----------



## Perry the platypus

Maybe because of dogs shed. And I will try that.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

How old is he? when Oliver was 6 months old, he had really scraggly fur from his ears. It totally looks like your baby's. I can definitely see the papillon face, though. LOL did you draw eyebrows on him? xD


----------



## RandomCookie

Some breeds don't shed a lot.


----------



## Perry the platypus

True. Here's what I found. http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-information/dog-groomer-salzberg/dog-breed-shedding.aspx

Look at my sig!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Cutest dog I've seen aside from a papillon is probably a Bischon Friese/ Poodle mix. I was volunteering at the animal shelter down the street and I got to walk that cutie. I wanted him to bad. Haha.


----------



## Kithy

He just turned two. Lemme find a pic during the uglies..


Just got up so I'm a little blehhh x.x Need coffee.

Is that your Papillon? So much adorable!! I definitely see some resemblance between the two although Nanaki's ears aren't that Paplike.

Perry! Ponies!!! Yay!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol, my dog is two now as well! Yay!!! I forgot that you said he's two. Silly me, it was in your original post! /facepalm

And yes, that's my dog when he was younger, lol


----------



## Perry the platypus

I love ponies.


----------



## FishFriend9292

Aw! He is adorable!!! A little fluffball of fur. I have always wanted a great dane. Gentle giants, they are.


----------



## Kithy

MLP is seriously one of my favorite shows. And being a member of the fandom is just like... no higher honor!

No worries xD My brain is a little fuzzy, I don't even remember most of what I said on t he first post either!!


----------



## RandomCookie

Omg, where do I find this Fandom?? Or whatever.  I am a total brony.


----------



## Kithy

RandomCookie said:


> Omg, where do I find this Fandom?? Or whatever.  I am a total brony.


All over :3 Tons of pictures on deviantart.com and stuff like that. They're all real awesome.


----------



## RandomCookie

That's all I look at on DiviantArt!! Lol I love all of the art people make. :3


----------



## Kithy

RandomCookie said:


> That's all I look at on DiviantArt!! Lol I love all of the art people make. :3


Same  Also if you search My Little Brony they have some funny pictures there as well :3


----------



## RandomCookie

Haha,I will.


----------

